# POLL: Have you practised an exit & wet re-entry on your yak?



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

I havent as it is too cold :lol: and besides i would be wasteing valuable fishing time


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

About 5-6 times on the weekend (not intentional though)


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

havnt but lots of experience in yatchs.. and did some kayaking when a kid.. barrel rolls in "sit ins"

definitely planning some play time when it warms up.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Of course. Anyone heading offshore should know how to do it. Its very easy though - almost instinctive. Just think about all the SHARKS that are circling under your yak waiting for you to fall in so they can eat you, and that will make getting back in to the safety of your tupperware craft even quicker.... :twisted: 
Smeg


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a similar poll from a while back viewtopic.php?f=3&t=26986
Personally, I snorkel off my yak a bit so I "practise" deep water re-entry quite a bit, with all my gear on board.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm going to do it when the weather warms up. I'll spend a lot of time playing with it in the surf, exits and entries. reboarding and diving. I know I should have done it before. I've had the yak since April and its been a little cold for me


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Being in a SIK it's something I keep top of mind whenever I go out. I've only tipped out once, and was able to swim everything back to shore (built in bouyancy). Whenever I'm out I'm always on the look out for swim to points in case of roll over. Biggest problem with my boat is getting the water out once it goes over. It doesn't take much water to make it really unstable. One day I'll get myself a pump.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

.... when the weather warms up? 
It should be one of the first things you practice when you get your new yak. If its cold and you capsize your body and brain won't work as fast so if reflipping the yak and climbing on board isn't yet second nature it could mean longer in cold water leading to other problems manifesting. 
Pop down to your local swimming pool and practice. If its too cold then put on a wetsuit or thermal wear. 
Mark


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i don't think anyone should be out in open water if they haven't successfully done a wet re entry on their kayak. your life could well depend on it 
give it a try next time your out.. the water is really not that cold at the moment :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

My first ever paddle I purposely pushed myself to the limit to see how far I could lean before the yak tipped over. As a result I got wet and found out how easy it was to get myself back on board (although i've surfed all my life and I'm used to getting back on wet slippery things) :lol: :lol:

During summer paddles I'll often just jump overboard for a swim and then climb back on when i've cooled off. I'll also play in the surf whenever I can, and have come off numerous times, mainly to see how the yak handles while surfing.

I've actually never fallen off unwillingly, but have made a conscoius effort to carry less gear/clutter on deck as I'm sure I'll go overboard one day and I don;t want to get tangled in nets, crates etc etc. I also carry a dive knife attached to my pfd so that if I ever fall off and do get tangled then I'm a chance of cutting myself free in an emergency.

As Mark says above - this should be the FIRST thing everyone does as soon as you get a kayak. It applies even more to SIK users...


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I have done it a few times when i got the Hobie Adventure, i was amazed how easy it is,,less than 5 seconds all up,,i never had a crate though and gear,,but these days i carry little.

At Christmas time the W.A forums had a social fishing comp where we all got in and practised getting back on.

I can see the wider yaks being harder to tip back over maybe,,not sure if i have seen a vid tipping the P.A back up yet, butshould be easy with practise.

I believe people will die in the future if there don't know how,,the fellow the other day only just survived by the sound of it.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

my view is..if you haven't practice and know for sure you can get back on...stay in the kiddies pool...you have no place being more then 50m off the shore

another test is to see how far you can swim wearing your usual fishing gear, even with pfd it can be hard going


----------



## guyak (Aug 11, 2009)

this question brought back a recent memory of a less than graceful exit into about 8inches of very fast moving water in the Hunter River, which left me with two skinned knees full of fine gravel. It was there that i decided to never exit again! :lol:


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I have practiced exit and reentry, but it was not intentionally. 
My pliers fell out of the little mesh thingy on the outback and a treble from a lure on a stored rod impaled in my back.
I have learned from that.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Have practiced so many times it is now second nature, can even board yak with dive tank still on.
Have deliberately tipped the adventure over with rods and all, 4 times know, hard on the gear but important to stay in touch with the added complications.
Have not tried the Adventure Island as yet but planning to very soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

practised regulary by myself and with my kids


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Haven't for a while but will have to soon to get used to the new yak.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I did it last summer. It's not something you want to practice here in Tassie in winter. :shock:

It's also good to see how far you have to lean your yak to get it to tip. I had to be really determined in my lean to get it over. I think another thing to look at is how much water leaks into your hatches when it's upside down. I was impressd to see barely a dribble in the front hatch after about 4 or 5 pactice tips. Which gives me some extra confidence that my clothes and other gear that I stow in there doesn't need a dry bag.

Definatley worth trying, and should give you more confidence in handling your yak.


----------



## abubain (Jun 29, 2009)

Unfortunately had to practise this weekend in Nth Pine river, I didn't think QLD rivers got that cold.

My girlfriend on her first cast with her new rod put a tassie devil halfway up the bank. It got caght on some leaves, I told her to give a good flick which she did and it comes straight back at a million miles an hour, she ducked, I don't know what I did but we ended up in the drink and it was soooo cold. My girlfriend could hardly breath she was laughing so much. :lol:

Managed to hold on to the rods somehow but when trying to attempt reentry we tipped again and the brand new rod sunk to the bottom, Spent about an hour in the freezing water diving for it and on the last attempt before I gave up, I found it .....very lucky!

Was a worthwhile experience though has made me rethink how I store gear and I will definitely attach rods via cord now! Glad it happened there and not in the middle of a lake!


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

anyone else find it a little disturbing that so far 45% have not practiced at all? :? I suppose most people count on it not happening, but when you do get tipped (and it most likely will happen), surely you want to know what to do? It was one of the first things I did, practicing in fast flowing freshwater rivers, and then practicing surf launches and exits. It helps to know what you and your yak are capable of when you are under the pump.

Only my opinion.


----------



## abubain (Jun 29, 2009)

Meant to mention that after the capsizing experience we decided to DEFINITELY practice re entry as soon as possible. Makes you realise how important it is.


----------



## JakeJ (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes , but totally impromptu. Caught by surprise by a combination of divirted attention, (putting gear away for a rough landing and not watching the swells). Thank God I had installed side handles the week before otherwise I would have had no way to pull myself back aboard.Lost and luckily regained two rod/reel combos. I WILL practice in the preseason from now on.


----------



## Profishional (Apr 23, 2008)

This is for Clarkos,
get yourself a spray skirt mate, find a local kayak guide and ask for a few lessons on how to escimo roll. if all your gear has leashes and you roll you shouldn't loose anything. You should always carry a pump in a SIC.
Cheers Profishional 8) 8) ;-)


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Once when launching at Safety and a wave hit the side of the yak when I was about 30metres frrom shore when the tide was out. Knocked the yak under me.


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd had my yak for a couple of months before I tried a wet re-entry, I had to wait for the weather to warm up


----------

